# Bear Skin Rug



## buckeroo (Aug 13, 2011)

How much does a taxidermist usually charge if you bring him a bear skin to do all the work to make it into a rug?


----------



## deadend (Aug 13, 2011)

A bunch.


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 13, 2011)

Most taxidermist charge per foot, but you probley looking at aroud $800 plus


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 15, 2011)

Ouch! I better learn how to tan!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Aug 15, 2011)

From what I know, tanning a bear skin is a REAL pain that it best left for a professional.  I believe a lot of taxidermist, themselves will send the hide to be professionally tanned.  Then when the hide is returned to them, they take the hide and mount the head portion (if you are having that done).  I think around $200 per linear foot is a good guess.  

For black bear, I think you are most likely looking at a rug that is probably goint to be in the 5 to 6 ft range.  I don't think you will see many running much bigger so that will give you a good idea as to cost.


----------



## ranger374 (Aug 15, 2011)

NorthGAhunter is right.  most will send the  fur to a tannery.  if you research some of the commercial tanneries, you can get an idea of the price.  you can flesh the hide and salt dry it yourself then send it to the tannery.  you will have to remove the skull.  then if you have ever done a european mount on a deer skull(did my first a couple of years ago--not that hard), you can do the same with the bear skull while you're waiting on the hide.  then you can take the hide and the skull to a taxidermist to mount the skull in the hide and finish up the rug

this would save quite a few bucks--just an idea


----------



## 35rem (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist that they've sent a bear to in GA?


----------



## cjc (Aug 18, 2011)

35rem said:


> Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist that they've sent a bear to in GA?



kevin batson, in watkinsville (outside of athens) he has done my lifesize and several other lifesize mounts, also rugs and you cant beat the quality. a great guy to deal with. pm me if you need more info


----------



## Etter2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tony Chitwood in Lavonia.  About $100 per linear foot.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Aug 18, 2011)

35rem said:


> Can anyone recommend a good taxidermist that they've sent a bear to in GA?



Tim Shelnutt in Watkinsville/Athens area.  He is off of Barnett Shoals road.


----------



## Toxic (Aug 18, 2011)

bear skulls are very greasy, most boiled skulls turn yellow withen a short time, but the bear will never get white boiling won't get it out. It will be a big yellow to dark gray mess. bears take time to degrease.


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 18, 2011)

around 125 per foot. i got a good deal on mine. it is 6'6" from nose to tail and it was 900$.


----------



## mshipman (Aug 31, 2011)

175 per ft nose to tail


----------

